# My kitties:)



## Momto5kitties (Nov 22, 2008)

Hello everyone:

I'm new here and I want to share some pics of my babies. Here they are:

This is Fuzzy, he is 2 years sold and he is cross-eyed (which in my opinion makes him adorable) and he is the sweetest boy in the world:


















This is Princess (Fuzzy's sister), she is also 2 years old and she is sweet, but very possesive of her toys and she is a very jealous girl, she doesn't get along with her sister Oreo, only her borthers.









This is Lucas ( Fuzzy and Princess' younger brother) he is 1 and a half year old. He is active, funny, sweet, but independent, he doesn't like to be held that much. he will decided when he wants to cuddle.









THis is Oreo Cookie, she is 8 months old. The sweetest of all my kitties, she is all cuddles and love. She loves to sit on my lap at all times. 









This is the baby of the house, Baddy Boy, he is 6 months old, he is a ball of energy and he gets in trouble daily, hehe...

















I hope you all enjoyed my babies.

Tamar


----------



## pinkbutterflys (Nov 18, 2008)

there all gorgeous! welcome


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They're all beautiful puss cats. Lucky you. hope they all get on well together.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

hello and welcome, wow what gorgeous cats you have,


----------



## KSeggie (Nov 21, 2008)

awww they are gorgeous

i have two cats

but no decent pictures :arf:


----------



## 70ridgeway (Nov 13, 2008)

there stunning 
your youngest sounds like my two in trouble daily lol:thumbup:


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are all gorgeous


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

they are all beautiful x


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

aaawww! Really love the pics! all your cats are gorgeous!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

they are lovely welcome


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

I love the crosseyed one.


----------



## rachael (Jul 30, 2008)

Aww my kittie's cross-eyed as well! (I also think it's adorable)


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

what beautiful cats you have, :thumbup1:


----------



## charmed73 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm in love with Fuzzy....he just looks adorable, I want to smoosh him.


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

awwww what a great group of little sweeties


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi and welcome M25kitties to you and your gorgeous clan


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

You've got a lovely kitty family!


----------



## Sarahnorris (Dec 1, 2008)

how cute are they eyes! that does make him the most adorable kitty ever! there all so lovely.


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Your kitties are lovely. xxx


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

What a gorgeous gang you have.


----------



## sazzyuk (Dec 15, 2008)

Your cats of scrummy!!!  Love the cross eyed one too, he looks gorgeous!


----------



## Lozzy8218 (Dec 3, 2008)

What lovely little kitties, they are so cute!


----------



## Momto5kitties (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you all so much!!!! I'm so sorry i haven't been here, I had a problem, my kitty Lucas has been very sick, the poor baby was diagnosed with Lupus like a month ago, but he is responding to treatment and is doing great now, but it has been a terrible month,. Thank God his Lupus only affects certain areas of his skin and not his organs.


Thank you all for liking my babies!!!


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

I am in:001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:with fuzzy toooo cute


----------



## Momto5kitties (Nov 22, 2008)

Thank you so much


----------

